# Reliance or BSNL



## thatsashok (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys I have an option of choosing between Reliance wireline and BSNL BB. 

I so far have experience of BSNL 750 UL. I know BSNL has good pings to Malaysia and Singapore servers but the speeds are not VFM compared to Reliance.

My Usage :


Steam downloads
Online multiplayer games like TF2, CS : GO
P2P ( private trackers )

I want to know about Reliance pings to Malaysia/Singapore/Russia/UAE where most of the servers I play are located. I like the Thunder plans from reliance with no FUP

Also please comment on the downtimes and Customer care of Reliance

As for the blockages I have access to VPS from where I have openVPN running and I may get ASUS RT N13U and dd-wrt it and python to run the auto login script 

 If there is anything else I need to know about Reliance wireline please post it 

Waiting for your suggestions


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

reliance wired broadband is now being provided through metro ethernet(different from usual adsl) & adsl line will be given only if there is no metro ethernet connectivity in the area.ip is static in case of adsl but dynamic in case of metro ethernet.also metro ethernet requires a continuous power to its transmitting box usually installed at a central location in a building/area & if there are long power cuts/other disruptions connectivity will be lost even if your home has power.
Reliance Freedom 999 plan details Required ..!


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 16, 2012)

can someone tell me how are the pings on this wireline connection to the locations I listed above in OP


----------

